

Ur/Web, a Simple and Powerful Language for Secure Web Applications - giulio
https://hacked.com/urweb-simple-powerful-language-secure-web-applications/

======
alegrn
Just have played with it. It was unexpectedly easy to use and it generated
impressive small and fast executables. Very nice.

